# epígono (hombre/persona)



## Polizón

Veo que la voz "epígono" en el DRAE aparece como: 
*1. *m. Hombre que sigue las huellas de otro, especialmente el que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.

Y en el avance de la vigésima tercera edición han cambiado por: 
*1. *m. Persona que sigue las huellas de otra, especialmente la que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.

Hasta donde sé (y el DRAE lo confirma) la palabra "hombre" significa:
*hombre**.*
(Del lat. _homo, -ĭnis_).

*1. *m. Ser animado racional, varón o mujer.

Si alguien me explica qué pasó, se lo voy a  agradecer.

Polizón


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Polizón said:


> Veo que la voz "epígono" en el DRAE aparece como:
> *1. *m. Hombre que sigue las huellas de otro, especialmente el que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.
> 
> Y en el avance de la vigésima tercera edición han cambiado por:
> *1. *m. Persona que sigue las huellas de otra, especialmente la que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.
> 
> Hasta donde sé (y el DRAE lo confirma) la palabra "hombre" significa:
> *hombre**.*
> (Del lat. _homo, -ĭnis_).
> 
> *1. *m. Ser animado racional, varón o mujer.
> 
> Si alguien me explica qué pasó, se lo voy a agradecer.
> 
> Polizón


 
Qué pasó, no sé... pero me parece más acertado _persona_ que _hombre_, francamanente.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En mi opinión es una "corrección política". Sucede que las mujeres no nos creen lo de la acepción 1 del DRAE, es decir, que el término "hombre" las incluye a ellas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Giorgio Lontano said:


> En mi opinión es una "corrección política".
> Concuerdo. Sospecho que por ahí deben de venir los tiros (¡qué sandez!).
> 
> Sucede que las mujeres no nos creen lo de la acepción 1 del DRAE, es decir, que el término "hombre" las incluye a ellas.
> Yo sí les creo (es que tengo una buena voluntad a prueba de balas).


----------



## chamyto

Todo esto viene por el "machismo" de hoy en día y por el poco conocimiento que tiene la gente en lo que respecta a hombre (homo ) refiriéndose a hombre/mujer. Recuerdo por ejemplo cuando estudiaba filosofía en COU y el profesor postulaba por ejemplo : "El hombre es el único que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra " y todas las chicas se reían de nosotros... sin saber que también iba referido a ellas .


----------



## Lurrezko

De aquí a *epígona* sólo hay un paso.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Seguramente es por corrección, sí. Pero es más claro así. Hombre no  siempre equivale a persona (como si dijéramos que un chapero es un  hombre que se vende a otros hombres).


----------



## swift

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De aquí a *epígona* sólo hay un paso.


No hace mucho nos quisieron engatusar con _miembra_. (Dios me perdone por haber escrito ese adefesio...)

Corrección política, como han dicho los amigos. Que viene a ser lo mismo que una genuflexión ante el corrupto lenguaje inclusivo.


----------



## Calambur

Treblinka said:


> Pero es más claro así. Hombre no siempre equivale a persona (como si dijéramos que un chapero es un hombre que se vende a otros hombres).


No sé si es más claro así. Para mí es igual. Entiendo _hombre_ y _persona_ según las definiciones siguientes:


> Del DUE.
> *hombre *(del lat. «homo, -ínis»)
> *1 *(n. colectivo genérico) m. Se aplica a nuestra especie, o sea la de los *mamíferos racionales: ‘El aparato respiratorio en el hombre’.
> 
> 
> *persona *(del lat. «persöna»)
> *1 *f. Individuo de la especie *hombre. ¤ Se emplea para designar a alguien, hombre o mujer, indeterminado o cuyo nombre no se sabe o se omite: ‘Sólo dos personas saben esto’.


Lo de "chapero" no lo entendí, pero no importa.

Edito. Me quedé pensando... Tal vez es más claro con _persona_, sí. Especialmente porque no "existe" _epígona_ (y va a tardar en "existir", porque pocos usan la palabra _epígono_).


----------



## Fer BA

¡Ah no amig@s! Aquí, me peleo con todos (que no todas). 

En general no defiendo jamás a los editores del DRAE, pero cuando hacen algo bien, hay que reconocerlo. 

Me parece perfecto que el DRAE vaya recogiendo este tipo de avance sociolingüístico (vean la entrada de jueza, como segunda acepcion da _la esposa del juez_, pero la entrada de juez, no tiene ese tipo de acepción, _esposo de la jueza_...), pero bueno, el DRAE supuestamente recoge el habla que hablamos todos -aunque el DRAE transpira cierta idelogía, no caben dudas..-. 

Ya veremos, amigo José, el termino _miembra_ en el DRAE, asi como veremos _genia_, _ídola_ y porque no, _epígona_, y tú y yo seremos _lingüistos_ y Calambur será una _linguista_ (en Santiago del Estero, provincia donde se habla mucho quichua -con i, no con e- se ditingue claramente entre una violinista y un violonisto, una coplista y un coplisto...asi que no nos extrañemos que la corrección de género se extienda).

Se que este es -hoy-, un tema peliagudo, pero bueno, convicciones son convicciones, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Calambur

Fer BA said:


> y Calambur será una _ling*u*ista_


¡Me negaré a muerte! Yo soy proteccionista de animales, lo demás es mero entretenimiento.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vale, pues no digamos chapero, digamos sacerdote:
*sacerdote**.* (Del lat. _sacerdos, -ōtis_, de _sacer_, sagrado).
* 1.     * m.  En la Iglesia católica, hombre ordenado para celebrar el sacrificio de  la misa y realizar otras tareas propias del ministerio pastoral.


----------



## Lurrezko

Treblinka said:


> Vale, pues no digamos chapero, digamos sacerdote:
> *sacerdote**.* (Del lat. _sacerdos, -ōtis_, de _sacer_, sagrado).
> * 1.     * m.  En la Iglesia católica, hombre ordenado para celebrar el sacrificio de  la misa y realizar otras tareas propias del ministerio pastoral.



No te falta razón.


----------



## swift

Fácil. Para desambiguar, que usen "varón".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> Fácil. Para desambiguar, que usen "varón".


 
Ja, ¿y la baronesas?


----------



## Polizón

Con esto vamos a llegar a las camaradas y los camarados.

Bromas aparte, lo de esta modificación (no creo que sea una corrección)  "políticamente correcta" genera es una amplitud innecesaria de téminos y de confusiones. Ya he escuchado -para evitar alargar las frase de niños y niñas, jóvenes, señores y señoras- "personas de ambos sexos". A menos que se quiera decir personas de uno y otro sexo, se estará mencionando a un hermafrodita.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Bashti

No considera que sustituir "hombre" por "persona" suponga ningún avance. Esto no es más que una de esas pijoterías en las que se pierde un tiempo precioso que podría ser dedicado a cosas serias.

¿A mí qué me importan que me llamen "votante" o "votanta". Lo que me importa es poder votar. ¿Qué más me da ser "juez" que "jueza". Lo que quiero es tener acceso a la carrera judicial. Para llegar a la máxima corrección política vamos a tener que inventarnos "juece" para aludir a los de condición homosexual. Por cierto que uno de los jueces españoles que más admiro lo es. La APA (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos) ahora es la AMPA (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos) y, digo yo, ¿Por qué no la APMA? ¿por qué las madres por delante?

Un ejemplo de a qué extremos de memez estamos llegando es este formulario para solicitar ayudas de comedor para empleados del Ayuntamiento de Madrid. Causa mareo leer lo que pone en las casillas que hay que rellenar ¿o no?

www.cppm.es/madrid/accionsocial/solicitudes/AyudaComedorEscolarHijos3A16.pdf

¡Para enmarcar!


----------



## Lurrezko

Bashti said:


> La APA (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos) ahora es la AMPA (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos)



Yo aún no me he acostumbrado a estas nuevas siglas absurdas. Cada vez que me citan para una reunión de AMPA, espero encontrar a Al Capone...


----------



## Fer BA

Si es por el tema de alargar...pues se ha propuesto que en caso de duda se use el término femenino, tal vez por un par de siglos, (a mí me resultaria incómodo que me engloben en un _ellas_ o en un _vosotras_, pero imagino que tan incomodo como cuando englobamos a algunas mujeres en un _ellos _o _vosotros_, porque hay algún hombre en ese grupo). Eso solucionaria el asunto de la longitud...pero no solucionaría el tema de fondo.

Bashti,

Este es un tema importante para muchisima gente, basicamente para muchisimas mujeres y algunos hombres. Que a tí te parezca una pijotería, pues...bueno, hay quienes los derechos de los trabajadores les parecen una pijoteria, la trata de personas les parece una pijoteria.....si es por lo que a cada quien le importa, pues....a la mayoría de la gente le importa la cuestión de género, desde mi posición me hago cargo que vivimos en una sociedad de mierda que ha sometido a las mujeres durante siglos....y que tenemos un lenguaje con una marca de género impresionante...y que algo debemos hacer al respecto.

Aparte de lo dicho y de tus mareos...¿tienes algún argumento de peso respecto a este asunto?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Y sí, lo de juez/jueza, presidente/presidenta (ya hemos visto que sólo cabe el president*e*)
llega a marear, pero en el caso que nos ocupa, me parece bien: cambiar hombre por persona.


----------



## Calambur

Bashti said:


> No considera que sustituir "hombre" por "persona" suponga ningún avance.
> A mí me parece que en el caso específico de la definición del DRAE que estamos tratando, esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Hombre que sigue las huellas de otro, especialmente el que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.
> 
> Y en el avance de la vigésima tercera edición han cambiado por:
> *1. *m. Persona que sigue las huellas de otra, especialmente la que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> supone al menos dejar en claro que se refiere a hombres y mujeres.
> Ya he dicho antes y reitero que a mí no me hace falta esa aclaración -me daría igual que quedara como estaba-, pero sucede que mucha gente tal vez no entiende que "hombre" está haciendo referencia a la especie.
> 
> Por otra parte, compruebo casi cada día que muchos no entienden nada, ni siquiera si uno marca la diferencia de género. Y pongo por ejemplo un caso que viví hace dos días:
> Fui a un centro médico veterinario y se produjo este diálogo:
> YO: --Vengo a pedir un turno para que atiendan a una gatita.
> EMPLEADA: --¿Hembra?
> (Aclaro que la empleada es una chica joven, que está haciendo el traductorado de francés.)
> En fin, que la estupidez reinante no es poca cosa.
> 
> [...]
> La APA (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos) ahora es la AMPA (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos) y, digo yo, ¿Por qué no la APMA? ¿por qué las madres por delante?
> Las madres primero porque a pesar de los reiterados reclamos de igualdad, muchas mujeres siguen pretendiendo que se las trate con especial consideración. En fin, creo que se les mezclan los tantos.
> 
> Un ejemplo de a qué extremos de memez estamos llegando es este formulario para solicitar ayudas de comedor para empleados del Ayuntamiento de Madrid. Causa mareo leer lo que pone en las casillas que hay que rellenar ¿o no?
> A mí también me marea ese tipo de formulario. Y esto de meter "corrección política" en cuestiones lingüísticas me molesta. Personalmente, si estoy entre un grupo de hombres y alguien dice, por ejemplo, "señores: bla bla", a mí no me afecta. Entiendo cómo funciona nuestra lengua (o al menos eso creo).
> Si el orador dijera "señores... y señora", pero no por corrección política sino para destacar que me vio, yo lo entendería como una galantería y no me molestaría, pero eso porque soy chapada a la antigua.
Click to expand...


----------



## oa2169

Polizón said:


> Veo que la voz "epígono" en el DRAE aparece como:
> *1. *m. Hombre que sigue las huellas de otro, especialmente el que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.
> 
> Y en el avance de la vigésima tercera edición han cambiado por:
> *1. *m. Persona que sigue las huellas de otra, especialmente la que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior.
> 
> Hasta donde sé (y el DRAE lo confirma) la palabra "hombre" significa:
> *hombre**.*
> (Del lat. _homo, -ĭnis_).
> 
> *1. *m. Ser animado racional, varón o mujer.
> 
> Si alguien me explica qué pasó, se lo voy a agradecer.
> 
> Polizón


 
Yo no lo veo tan grave, al fin y al cabo "*persona*" hace referencia al hombre y a la mujer cuando se afirma en la vigésima tercera edición del DRAE: "*individuo* de la especie humana".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bashti said:


> La APA (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos) ahora es  la AMPA (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos) y, digo yo, ¿Por qué  no la APMA? ¿por qué las madres por delante?



Poniendo por delante que a mí también me parece innecesario el cambio  porque padres abarca a ambos, una vez hecho, creo que han tenido en  cuenta lo cacofónico de APMA (eso o el orden alfabético, que es muy  apañado).

En todo caso no estamos hablando de Bibiana (porque ella diría personos y personas ), sino de un diccionario, y no está de más usar términos estrictamente unívocos.


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> Yo no lo veo tan grave, al fin y al cabo "*persona*" hace referencia al hombre y a la mujer cuando se afirma en la vigésima tercera edición del DRAE: "*individuo* de la especie humana".


Tampoco yo lo veo grave en este caso, pero el problema que tal vez se avecina es que si ahora hay quienes no entienden "hombre" como colectivo, luego tampoco entenderán que "persona" incluye a hombres y mujeres, y terminarán pidiendo que se diga *persona y persono*. Y no crean que lo digo bromeando, lo creo sinceramente.



Treblinka said:


> En todo caso no estamos hablando de Bibiana (porque ella diría personos y personas ), sino de un diccionario, y no está de más usar términos estrictamente unívocos.


Supongo que no te referirás a mí, ¿no?
Pero si así fuera, fijate bien: he dicho exactamente lo contrario.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Calambur said:


> Supongo que no te referirás a mí, ¿no?
> Pero si así fuera, fijate bien: he dicho exactamente lo contrario.



¿Te llamas Bibiana? Disculpa, sólo estaba hablando de la ministra de igualdad de España, que es una prenda que dice miembro y miembra


----------



## Lurrezko

Sin entrar en el histerismo imperante y la cortedad de miras de quienes usan la gramática española como arma arrojadiza para defender sus aspiraciones, en este caso concreto la corrección me parece razonable. Tal como señala Treblinka, en ocasiones la definición del DRAE se refiere a hombre en 1ª acepción (véase epígono) y en otras en 2ª acepción (véase sacerdote). La entrada en cuestión es equívoca, como tantas otras, de modo que la modificación me parece legítima.


----------



## Polizón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> La entrada en cuestión es equívoca, como tantas otras, de modo que la modificación me parece legítima.


 
No creo que la modificación sea ilegítima, sino que era innecesaria ya que el concepto "hombre" engloba tanto al varón como a la mujer.

Miren lo que sostiene el DPD (edición de la RAE) cuando hace referencia a la entrada género (numeral 2.1).

Por eso critico a la RAE, porque no es consistente con lo señalado por ellos mismos.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Lurrezko

Polizón said:


> No creo que la modificación sea ilegítima, sino que era innecesaria ya que el concepto "hombre" engloba tanto al varón como a la mujer.
> 
> Miren lo que sostiene el DPD (edición de la RAE) cuando hace referencia a la entrada género (numeral 2.1).
> 
> Por eso critico a la RAE, porque no es consistente con lo señalado por ellos mismos.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Polizón



Sé bien lo que dice el DPD respecto al género, y lo comparto. No sé si leíste con detenimiento mi anterior mensaje: en ocasiones las entradas del DRAE se refieren a hombre en 2ª acepción, como en ésta:

_sacerdote.
(Del lat. sacerdos, -ōtis, de sacer, sagrado).
1. m. En la Iglesia católica, *hombre* ordenado para celebrar el sacrificio de la misa y realizar otras tareas propias del ministerio pastoral._

Es desde este punto de vista, para deshacer el posible equívoco entre una u otra acepción, que me parece legítima la modificación.


----------



## Polizón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ... en ocasiones las entradas del DRAE se refieren a hombre en 2ª acepción, como en ésta:
> 
> _sacerdote._
> _(Del lat. sacerdos, -ōtis, de sacer, sagrado)._
> _1. m. En la Iglesia católica, *hombre* ordenado para celebrar el sacrificio de la misa y realizar otras tareas propias del ministerio pastoral._
> 
> Es desde este punto de vista, para deshacer el posible equívoco entre una u otra acepción, que me parece legítima la modificación.


 
Quizás allí deberían hacer la modificación y poner varón, ya que la iglesia católica solamente acepta varones para oficiar misa. Aunque, aclaro, 'hombre' también significa varón en su segunda acepción. En sacerdotisa, en cambio, no se da ese problema.

'Poeta' es persona (léase: varón o mujer) que compone obras potéticas. Poetisa, sin embargo, solamente puede ser una mujer.

Si en una oración pongo _el español es complejo_, el contexto me dirá que estoy hablando del idioma y no de un nativo del Reino de España.

Creo que el contexto nos evita muchas confusiones, sin tener que llegar a los extremos de modificar definiciones. Aun cuando creo en la dinámica del idioma, considero que no es necesaria la modificación en "epígono".

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Entro galopando. No estoy totalmente convencida de que el uso del masculino sea tan englobante e inocente como nos quieren hacer creer. No digo que haya que decir el/la linguisto/linguista (sí, me falta la diéresis. Tengo pereza y aquí no hay extranjeros que se confundan), ni lingüist@, pero tiene que haber alguna solución menos machista.

saluditos


----------



## Lurrezko

Polizón said:


> Quizás allí deberían hacer la modificación y poner varón, ya que la iglesia católica solamente acepta varones para oficiar misa. Aunque, aclaro, 'hombre' también significa varón en su segunda acepción. En sacerdotisa, en cambio, no se da ese problema.
> 
> 'Poeta' es persona (léase: varón o mujer) que compone obras potéticas. Poetisa, sin embargo, solamente puede ser una mujer.
> 
> Si en una oración pongo _el español es complejo_, el contexto me dirá que estoy hablando del idioma y no de un nativo del Reino de España.
> 
> Creo que el contexto nos evita muchas confusiones, sin tener que llegar a los extremos de modificar definiciones. Aun cuando creo en la dinámica del idioma, considero que no es necesaria la modificación en "epígono".
> 
> Saludos.



Es un punto de vista perfectamente comprensible, sin duda.

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Polizón:

Crticar a la RAE por falta de consistencia es....un tanto fuera de tópico. De hecho, la entrada _hombre_ habla del _género humano_ (y yo que creía que eramos una especie). 

Para ser claro, una cosa es buscar una definición en un diccionario y otra adherir a la ideología de los que escriben el diccionario. Si el DRAE definese _monarquía _(o _dictadura_) como "Mejor forma de gobierno político de un Estado" yo no me vería obligado a aceptarla. Dicho esto, en cuestones profundamente ideológicas como la de género, no me veo obligado a aceptar las definiciones ideológicas de la RAE.

Yendo al DPD, copio la parte que me parece más relevante del 2.1:
A pesar de ello, en los últimos tiempos, por razones de corrección política, que no de corrección lingüística, se está extendiendo la costumbre de hacer explícita en estos casos la alusión a ambos sexos: _«Decidió luchar ella, y ayudar a sus compañeros y compañeras»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 5.9.96). Se olvida que en la lengua está prevista la posibilidad de referirse a colectivos mixtos a través del género gramatical masculino, posibilidad en la que no debe verse intención discriminatoria alguna, sino la aplicación de la ley lingüística de la economía expresiva; ​Para ser claros, no _se olvida_ la posibilidad que menciona el DPD, sino que claramente se desestima el recurso, precisamente porque se considera que _conlleva una intención discriminatoria_. En este caso, después de lo mencionado en el primer párrafo del artículo respecto a las cuestiones de género, no se si lo que sucede con quienes escriben el DPD es que sufren de Alzheimer, si es de una ingenuidad sin límites o si es pura cobardía o cinismo. Podemos acordar en la crítica a la inconsistencia de la RAE, pero parece que sólo en eso. 

Precisamente en WR es dónde esperaría encontrar gente que entienda el poder de la palabra. Si los argumentos fueren del orden de _las mujeres sn seres inferiores y no merecen los mismos derechos lingüísticos que los hombres_, o _los hombres tenemos el poder, el lenguaje lo muestra y lo sostiene y no lo vamos a entregar, _podríamos tener una discusión franca, pero si consideramos que modificar una definición es un _extremo _(¿deberíamos evitar esos _extremos_ y volver a la edición del DRAE de 1780?), o si nos oponemos a esta cuestión de género porque resulta _molesto, _no tendremos muchos argumentos que debatir.


----------



## Bashti

Fer Ba: 

Cuando yo hablaba de "pijotería" estaba utilizando la palabra en el sentido estricto que le da el DRAE: "menudencia molesta". La segunda acepción es "dicho o pretensión desagradable" y me refería exclusivamente a ejemplos tan ridículos como el que aparece en el enlace. No creo que eso pueda relacionarme con las personas que desprecian los derechos de los trabajadores ni ¡oh Dios! la trata de personas. No hay que mezclar las churras con las merinas, sobre todo cuando al hacerlo se puede molestar.

Insisto en lo que decía: una pijotería es andar convirtiendo un vulgar formulario en un galimatías y cada vez que hay que dirigirse a un grupo de personas tener que andar con eso de "españoles y españolas", "vascos y vascas" "extranjeros y extranjeras" "niños y niñas" y así hasta el aburrimiento. Es algo que no favorece en absoluto a la fluidez de un discurso.


----------



## Polizón

Fer BA said:


> Crticar a la RAE por falta de consistencia es....un tanto fuera de tópico.


 
No entiendo eso de "un tanto fuera de _tópico_"; en todo caso el título del hilo fue cambiado. Yo puse algo como '¿Confusión en la RAE?'. Así que no estoy opinando sobre algo que no inicié.



Fer BA said:


> o si nos oponemos a esta cuestión de género porque resulta _molesto, _no tendremos muchos argumentos que debatir.


 
Ya lo dije antes, creo en la dinámica del lenguaje, como incorporar palabras o darle nuevos significados (siempre que sean útiles), todo adecuando los usos y costumbres del habla de los hispanohablantes y luego de un proceso de estudio, pero también creo que no es necesario hacer cambios como éste, que -desde mi punto de vista- no se justifican o que no aportan en nada al mejor entendimiento de aquellos que hablamos el español.

Creo que la modificación aludida no tiene mayor importancia. Seguiremos entendiéndonos igual, pero puede dar pie a un lenguaje menos fuido, como los ejemplos mencionados en el DPD, en busca de un español menos "masculino". Este no es un asunto de géneros, es solamente no complicar el lenguaje. Mientras más fácil lo hagamos (o sea, sin recurrir a la redacción del ejemplo del formulario) será mejor. La modificación en cuestión puede dar pie a que redacciones como la del formulario mencionado, tengan cierto respaldo académico.

Finalmente, creo que un debate como el acá tratado enriquece siempre el conocimiento. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

Bashti, Polizón:

Entiendo que el argumento que sostienen apunta al tema de la fluidez. Es cierto que decir "damas y caballeros" o "señoras y señores" atenta contra la fluidez y la economía. Para bien o para mal, nuestro lenguaje tiene marcas de género por todos lados y, a menos que cambiemos de lengua, o cambiemos a la lengua -hay quienes proponen todo un conjunto de palabras "agenéricas" usando la _-e_, así nos refeririamos a _les lingüistes _como el conjunto de los _lingüistos_ y las lingüistas, aunque personalmente creo que eso es de un voluntarismo sin límites y de un desconocimiento importante de como funciona una lengua-. 

¿Entonces? Podríamos usar los femeninos como englobantes, pero sería desvestir a una santa para vestir a otra....

Yo no veo muchas alternativas que no sean mantener el _status quo_ -a mi entender impracticable, además de inaceptable- o aceptar y promover el cambio. 

Por otro lado, el respaldo académico....¿en qué cambiaría las cosas? ¿qué clase de autoridad tiene la Academia frente a un tema como este?


----------



## Lurrezko

Es obvio que aquí subyace un problema de igualdad *de sexos* en cuya defensa supongo que convenimos todos. Pero yo creo que usar la gramática como caballo de batalla de dicha defensa es, en el mejor de los casos, ineficaz. Para defender tales cosas sobran argumentos incontrovertibles de orden laboral, social y hasta moral, sin necesidad de meterse en el terreno pantanoso de la lengua, pantanoso por cuanto está expuesto -aquí sí- a opiniones en contra que son perfectamente defendibles sin riesgo de pasar por un machista o un retrógrado.


----------



## Calambur

La RAE puede decir lo que quiera, pero no puede imponer el uso de nada. 
Cada uno habla como sabe o como puede o como quiere, pero nadie puede imponer una forma de hablar (excepto los regímenes totalitarios -piénsese en los giros del francés luego de la revolución, en el italiano durante el fascismo-).

Estas cuestiones de género metidas en el lenguaje para mí son un capricho que pasará de moda, cuando se convenzan de lo latoso, aburrido y absurdo que puede ser un discurso, un ensayo, un formulario, una recomendación, etc., con esas volteretas (compañeros y compañeras, amigos y amigas, ciudadanos y ciudadanas, niños y niñas, presidentes y presidentas, trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, etc.).

El tradicional y asentado uso del idioma no variará tan fácilmente.
Seguramente, dentro de algunos siglos la lengua habrá cambiado mucho (aunque ahora no sepamos en qué sentido), no sé... pero la verdad es que poco me importa; y siempre quedarán los clásicos, que para eso lo son.

Personalmente, seguiré usando el idioma como hasta ahora lo he hecho. Y seguiré escribiéndolo como hasta ahora lo he hecho, aun cuando la RAE pretenda que debería variar. No voy a dedicar mi vida a acomodar mi lenguaje a conveniencias que no me interesan. Tengo otras metas, para mí, mejores.

Yo a mis gatos les digo: *"¡Bichos: basta de hacer lío. Se acabó la joda, en esta casa!"* y *ellas* saben perfectamente que están incluidas en la "amonestación", a pesar de que son animalitos supuestamente no racionales; y con los humanos no he tenido experiencias negativas por estas cuestiones, así que aquí me planto. 

*Las razones políticas no me interesan, y nadie va a utilizarme para militar desde el lenguaje en favor de ellas.*


----------



## Fer BA

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es obvio que aquí subyace un problema de igualdad *de sexos* en cuya defensa supongo que convenimos todos. Pero yo creo que usar la gramática como caballo de batalla de dicha defensa es, en el mejor de los casos, ineficaz. Para defender tales cosas sobran argumentos incontrovertibles de orden laboral, social y hasta moral, sin necesidad de meterse en el terreno pantanoso de la lengua, pantanoso por cuanto está expuesto -aquí sí- a opiniones en contra que son perfectamente defendibles sin riesgo de pasar por un machista o un retrógrado.


 
Lurrezko oinak:

Bueno, pero nadie está hablando aquí de *sexos, *sino de géneros...y tampoco se trata de igualdad, sino de equidad.....(al menos desde que Simone de Beauvoir afirmó hace como 70 años ya que "una no nace mujer, se hace mujer").

La gramática o la lengua, en realidad, es un campo de batalla (mas que un caballo de batalla) y no sabremos que tan eficaz o no es todo esto hasta dentro de mucho....como el tema de la equidad de género es un tema completamente transversal, no es de esperar que "esquive" a un campo tan importante como el lenguaje, donde se juegan y se definen tantas cosas. 

La definición de machista o de retrógrado es algo encerrado dentro del lenguaje que irá variando con el tiempo, deslizandose hacia nuevos significados, yo particularmente he sido acusado de usar un lenguaje machista hace bastante poco por usar en algunas partes solamente el término _compañeros. _Obviamente, esto no se da en todos lados, ni en todos los países, ni en todos los sectores...pero al ritmo que nuestras sociedades cambian, es de esperar que se extienda y perdure.


Calambur,

Honestamente este tema de equidad de género ha venido para quedarse, como tantas otras cosas de los últimos siglos. Si tuviesemos una forma menos latosa, seguramente la usaríamos, pero hoy por hoy, no parece haber otra forma. El uso tradicional del lenguaje cambia a medida que cambiamos los hablantes, y en general no hay nunca vuelta atrás, es decir, esta forma variará hacia otra, pero nunca volverá a ser como antes, tal vez no digamos más _amigos y amigas_ y digamos _amigues_ o lo que fuere, pero ya no volveremos al _amigos, _a secas....tardará más o menos, siglos o décadas, no lo se, pero es como pensar que la mentalidad mayoritaria va a volver a la época de mi abuela dónde se pensaba que las mujeres debían quedarse en su casa -en la cocina, preferentemente-, criar hijos, no manejar, etc., etc., o -con todo cariño- donde una mujer dejaba de ser respetable si usaba una palabra como _joda _


----------



## Bashti

Fer BA said:


> Lurrezko oinak:
> 
> Bueno, pero nadie está hablando aquí de *sexos, *sino de géneros...y tampoco se trata de igualdad, sino de equidad.....(al menos desde que Simone de Beauvoir afirmó hace como 70 años ya que "una no nace mujer, se hace mujer").
> 
> La gramática o la lengua, en realidad, es un campo de batalla (mas que un caballo de batalla) y no sabremos que tan eficaz o no es todo esto hasta dentro de mucho....como el tema de la equidad de género es un tema completamente transversal, no es de esperar que "esquive" a un campo tan importante como el lenguaje, donde se juegan y se definen tantas cosas.
> 
> La definición de machista o de retrógrado es algo encerrado dentro del lenguaje que irá variando con el tiempo, deslizandose hacia nuevos significados, yo particularmente he sido acusado de usar un lenguaje machista hace bastante poco por usar en algunas partes solamente el término _compañeros. _Obviamente, esto no se da en todos lados, ni en todos los países, ni en todos los sectores...pero al ritmo que nuestras sociedades cambian, es de esperar que se extienda y perdure.
> 
> 
> Calambur,
> 
> Honestamente este tema de equidad de género ha venido para quedarse, como tantas otras cosas de los últimos siglos. Si tuviesemos una forma menos latosa, seguramente la usaríamos, pero hoy por hoy, no parece haber otra forma. El uso tradicional del lenguaje cambia a medida que cambiamos los hablantes, y en general no hay nunca vuelta atrás, es decir, esta forma variará hacia otra, pero nunca volverá a ser como antes, tal vez no digamos más _amigos y amigas_ y digamos _amigues_ o lo que fuere, pero ya no volveremos al _amigos, _a secas....tardará más o menos, siglos o décadas, no lo se, pero es como pensar que la mentalidad mayoritaria va a volver a la época de mi abuela dónde se pensaba que las mujeres debían quedarse en su casa -en la cocina, preferentemente-, criar hijos, no manejar, etc., etc., o -con todo cariño- donde una mujer dejaba de ser respetable si usaba una palabra como _joda _


----------



## Bashti

Fer BA said:


> Lurrezko oinak:
> 
> Bueno, pero nadie está hablando aquí de *sexos, *sino de géneros...y tampoco se trata de igualdad, sino de equidad.....(al menos desde que Simone de Beauvoir afirmó hace como 70 años ya que "una no nace mujer, se hace mujer").
> 
> La gramática o la lengua, en realidad, es un campo de batalla (mas que un caballo de batalla) y no sabremos que tan eficaz o no es todo esto hasta dentro de mucho....como el tema de la equidad de género es un tema completamente transversal, no es de esperar que "esquive" a un campo tan importante como el lenguaje, donde se juegan y se definen tantas cosas.
> 
> La definición de machista o de retrógrado es algo encerrado dentro del lenguaje que irá variando con el tiempo, deslizandose hacia nuevos significados, yo particularmente he sido acusado de usar un lenguaje machista hace bastante poco por usar en algunas partes solamente el término _compañeros. _Obviamente, esto no se da en todos lados, ni en todos los países, ni en todos los sectores...pero al ritmo que nuestras sociedades cambian, es de esperar que se extienda y perdure.
> 
> 
> Calambur,
> 
> Honestamente este tema de equidad de género ha venido para quedarse, como tantas otras cosas de los últimos siglos. Si tuviesemos una forma menos latosa, seguramente la usaríamos, pero hoy por hoy, no parece haber otra forma. El uso tradicional del lenguaje cambia a medida que cambiamos los hablantes, y en general no hay nunca vuelta atrás, es decir, esta forma variará hacia otra, pero nunca volverá a ser como antes, tal vez no digamos más _amigos y amigas_ y digamos _amigues_ o lo que fuere, pero ya no volveremos al _amigos, _a secas....tardará más o menos, siglos o décadas, no lo se, pero es como pensar que la mentalidad mayoritaria va a volver a la época de mi abuela dónde se pensaba que las mujeres debían quedarse en su casa -en la cocina, preferentemente-, criar hijos, no manejar, etc., etc., o -con todo cariño- donde una mujer dejaba de ser respetable si usaba una palabra como _joda _



Queride amigue:

No sé qué edad tendrá tu abuela pero, con todo cariño, yo soy abuela de nueve nietes, estudié, trabajé, crié hijes, manejo (conduzco) desde hace aproximadamente cincuenta años y, a veces,  me joden mucho algunas cosas. Y, de vez en cuando, también opino.


----------



## duvija

Es posible que nadie pueda cambiar el pasado, pero sí el futuro. O sea que 'amigos' quedará así, pero habrá nuevas palabras que seguramente, no van a ser tan alegremente machistas. Algunas ya hay 'presidenta, diputada, senadora' y hasta 'edila'. 'Doctora' es lo normal. 
 Y en lugar de chillar, tal vez tengamos que aceptar que al haber dos sexos, y trabajos iguales para los dos, necesitamos modificar el discurso. Nadie dice que eso será de hoy a mañana, pero sí que tenemos que pensarlo y no aceptar ligeramente nada de lo que venga como 'uso oficial'.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Hay cierta cosa que se llama "economía del lenguaje", muy útil para no gastar demasiada saliva. No sé qué puede tener de machista una palabra como "amigos".

Si tuviéramos que adoptar diferentes géneros gramaticales para toda la variedad de sexos que existen (bisexuales, transexuales homosexuales, transexuales heterosexuales, transexuales asexuados...), les juro que yo me borraría y usaría sólo el lenguaje de signos, aunque habría alguno o alguna que me llamaría machista de todas formas. Ah, pero entonces le haría un _bonito _gesto con un dedo.

Epígon*a*, prima segunda de Antígona.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Lo que a mí me gustaría saber es lo que tiene de bueno la palabra edila.


----------



## Calambur

Treblinka said:


> Lo que a mí me gustaría saber es lo que tiene de bueno la palabra edila.


Para eso tienes que abrir otro hilo.



Agró said:


> ...aunque habría alguno o alguna que me llamaría machist*o* de todas formas. Ah, pero entonces le haría un _bonito _gesto con un dedo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Treblinka said:


> Lo que a mí me gustaría saber es lo que tiene de bueno la palabra edila.



Si la edila es grácila y gentila, mucho. En cambio, si es cerrila y varonila, pierde todo interés.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Calambur said:


> Para eso tienes que abrir otro hilo.



¡Me niego a empezar otro sin dios!
Estoy de acuerdo en que el lenguaje tiene que cambiar, y seguramente lo  hará. Y es muy posible además que todas las aberraciones presentes estén  poniendo su granito de arena, pero no hay que perder de vista eso, son  barbaridades totalmente defenestrables 
edila, concejala, conserja, jueza frases que duplican su longitud sin aumentar un dedo de información ...

Ale, ya me he quedado a gusto
Eso sí. Insisto en que un diccionario es otra cosa, y que la afrenta sería si hubieran dicho:
_*1.     * m.  Hombre o mujer que sigue las huellas de otro u otra, especialmente el o  la que sigue una escuela o un estilo de una generación anterior._
_Persona _a fin de cuentas no cambia el significado y sí elimina la duda de a qué acepción de la palabra _hombre _se refieren. Ni siquiera atenta contra un principio de economía...


----------



## piraña utria

*Nota de moderación:*

*Queridos Polizón y demás foristas,*

*La pregunta, desafortunadamente, no encaja en la filosofía de sitio, consistente en que los hilos sirvan de fuente para la resolución de futuras consultas para todos, dejando a un lado interesante ejercicio que ha resultado de intentar descifrar la mente de los integrantes de la RAE respecto a la variación parcial de la definición.*

*Les agradecemos a todos sus participaciones y dejamos definitivamente cerrado el hilo.*

*Saludos cordiales,*

*PU*


----------

